# AB cramps when doing abs... solution?



## higney85 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a problem that I cannot find a solution for.... Whenever I work abs I am able to get through 1 or 2 sets and during my third set my abs and/or obliques will cramp up. It feels like a charlie horse in my abs or my side (it varies as to where it cramps up). The only way to get the pain/cramp to suside is to lay flat on my back or stand straight up. I have been working abs for years and have always varied up my ab workouts, but no matter what i do- I cramp up. I drink tons of water (peein clear) and have no other cramps (normally will cramp in calves when dehydrated/low on potassium. Any ideas? I have tried L-taurine in the diet with no help. I am not on anything beyond protein and vitamins. The cramps have only started in the last couple months ( 8 weeks) I thought I may have strained something and didnt work abs for 2 weeks, then slowly worked back into the usual ab routines but the same problems exist.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2006)

If you have strained or pulled or god forbid torn a muscle, itll take a lot longer than 2 weeks to heal completely. It may take as many as 8. Maybe more depending on the seriousness of the injury.

How frequently do you train your abs exclusively. You could be overtraining.


----------



## assassin (Jun 8, 2006)

if it is a nutritional problem i suggest that u re arrange ur diet or send it here  and ppl will reply if it's something related to conditioning then running and jogging will help though it seems u r well conditioned , also maybe u over trained your abs ( this is svery rare too ) ......


----------



## vinceforheismen (Jun 8, 2006)

same thing happens to me when i do abs. But it usually happens on my second set. it hurts like hell. i cant sit for like 5 mins after without it killing me.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jun 8, 2006)

sometimes low potassium levels can cause muscle cramps. I dont know though.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

Maybe you should do some dynamic warmups beforehand to get the blood flowing. 

Maybe try eating a banana before working out.


----------

